# Shortest Regen Interval



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

So far over 1000 miles per regen but only 8869 miles on the car. I hope it doesn't change as the miles build. Almost all miles are on the freeway.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats actually rather typical for me. Once i hit 18 it takes a long while for it to climb to 22-23


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Ive had 29 regens on 14,100 miles


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

diesel said:


> To those of you that have a way to monitor - what is your shortest regen interval? I just went through 4 800-1100 mile regens. Now, for no apparent reason I am sitting at 18 grams with 120 miles since the last regen.



Maybe the quality of your fuel has changed?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

In all 3,500 miles ive driven the car from 0 miles i have not even noticed but 1 regen


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do wish there was a light that lit up during a regen...


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

mine takes about 300 miles between regens, not sure why so often since I put v-power diesel fuel from Shell, highest in cetane diesel fuel here, or it supposed to be


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> In all 3,500 miles ive driven the car from 0 miles i have not even noticed but 1 regen


You've almost certainly had at least three. For the most part, unless you have some sort of aftermarket gauge, know what to watch for on the dash, or happen to interrupt one, you'll usually never know if the car has regenned.

Prior to my having a ScanGauge, there were just a handful of ways I could tell:

1). If I interrupted one the cooling fan would be running after shutting the car off and it would smell like burned plastic around the car breifly. For the first 8,000 miles I owned the car and was doing mostly highway driving, I think I only ever interrupted two regens. Since moving and doing much shorter drives, I've interrupted many.
2). Drop in mileage. This one is tricky especially if you're not driving a steady speed or driving on terrain, but if you're steadily driving on level ground on not getting any better than high 30's on your instant MPG readout, it's most likely regenning. Before I purchased my ScanGauge, this method was probably 90% reliable as long you're paying close attention to the instant mileage readings.
3). Variation in engine running characteristics: This was by far the least reliable method as nearly every time the car has regenned I noticed no change in driving whatsoever, but on just a very small handful of regens, maybe two or three, I happened to notice something peculiar, and the car was regenning when I shut it off shortly after. The most obvious one was when driving in stop-and-go traffic, when I was feathering the throttle and just around 10-15 mph, the engine was just slightly surging.

As for the OP, I've seen regens happen in as little as a couple hundred miles. My average is every 406 miles (69 completed regens in 28,000 miles). My daily commute is 11 miles one-way with about 6 being on the freeway, so I'm doing shorter runs than many.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im sure ive had a few already. i have only caught the fans on once after shutdown of the motor


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, it regened by 130 miles. After that, I am sitting at about 13 grams with close to 500 miles. So must have been a fluke.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Also...what I just observed for the last 2 days, yesterday and today humidity level were on a high levels, so my stm jumped from 16 yesterday morning to 19 today morning, when is dry out there the stm level doesn't move for few days, so I guess this is another factor to consider. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Also...what I just observed for the last 2 days, yesterday and today humidity level were on a high levels, so my stm jumped from 16 yesterday morning to 19 today morning, when is dry out there the stm level doesn't move for few days, so I guess this is another factor to consider.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Interesting observation. I never paid attention to tha.t


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Update...yesterday went pretty fast straight to 25 stm for the first time, then I've decided to hit the hiway to see if regen will start so it start and finished normally at 3 stm.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Only 230 miles since the last regen on Monday and I didn't even drive yesterday! Same Shell station I always fill up at, wonder if fuel quality changed.. went from 16 to 22grams in one day.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Mine seems to regen every 300 miles so far. I'm still averaging 38 mpg city. So what do I care?
My instant mpg drops from 60mpg - 35 during regen. Power delivery is poor and surges. It's obvious when it's doing it.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Also...what I just observed for the last 2 days, yesterday and today humidity level were on a high levels, so my stm jumped from 16 yesterday morning to 19 today morning, when is dry out there the stm level doesn't move for few days, so I guess this is another factor to consider.


You might be on to something. I live in Portland, OR. We've had wet weather the last few weeks. My last two regents have been at barely 100 miles each.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

New record, only went 88miles before a regen. This was my THIRD on the same tank. First regen was split between the last tank, then went 320miles prior to the most recent. Still using Shell..


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Normally about 1 per tank , so roughly every 600 - 700 miles.. I had a couple of mini regens that only last about 1/2 the normal time. Nearly all my driving is highway and I think that might help with a more consistent regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> New record, only went 88miles before a regen. This was my THIRD on the same tank. First regen was split between the last tank, then went 320miles prior to the most recent. Still using Shell..


What type of driving are you doing? Have you been getting fuel at the same station? Is it biodiesel?


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

LulzT1 said:


> Only 230 miles since the last regen on Monday and I didn't even drive yesterday! Same Shell station I always fill up at, wonder if fuel quality changed.. went from 16 to 22grams in one day.


Maybe your station just switched to winter diesel?


----------

